

Peer-proxy - Local HTTP webservice proxy behind NAT/FW - tomzhou
https://github.com/InstantWebP2P/peer-proxy
Proxy web service or website from peer.<p>Features<p><pre><code>    Support proxy to local/home http server, behind firewall/nat
    Partial support proxy to remote website, behind firewall/nat
    Support Websocket
    Secure end-to-end connections
    Token-based authentication for user's ip
    Support rewrite location header in 301/302 redirection response
    Support rewrite href in text/html response</code></pre>
======
drakaal
Actually it sounds a lot like Microsoft IAS. It also sounds like something
having the right router and configuration would make unnecessary.

------
zimbatm
Is it like <http://progrium.com/localtunnel/> ?

~~~
sreeix
or like <https://github.com/ciju/gotunnel>?

